# Questions about building a box for my bass guitar.



## t1990le (Oct 1, 2009)

I hope that I am in the correct sub-forum for this. If not, I apologize. I have an older kenwood home audio 4 channel amp and one 12in JBL driver and 2 6.5in JBL mids that I wanna use for my bass guitar at church. I was wondering what kind of enclosure would wield the best output for my guitar. Like size, port or sealed, ect. All help is appreciated in advance!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't suggest what size box would work for your application as I don't know the T/S specs on the JBL 12" you have. I will say though that don't think you need to have the port frequency tuned low like you would for home or car audio. My DIY bass guitar cabinet is a 2 - 15" with a 7" midrange. The box is 3.6ft^3 tuned to 46Hz and it's SCARY loud. Best of luck.

Zach


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Which JBL driver? generally JBL mids are open back so you will need some sort of smallish enclosure for them and a high pass filter.


----------



## Zuben (Dec 28, 2009)

Usually home stereo speakers make for bad single instrument speakers.

A closed cab with 3 cuft and a 12" BASS speaker will do nicely in church.

Try MCM for a good bass speaker. Jensen or MCM's house brand are both good picks and will do fine for you. Save yourself some money and don't overbuild for something that doesn't need to shake the windows. 3/4 birch with internal damping material. Yellow ceiling fiberglass will do you fine. Line all sides. You can get handles, speaker covers for MCM or Parts Express (both good prices on the web). You can dress them up as much as you want but the sound is going to come from the cab and driver.

Peace


----------

